
Multiple moderators step down from Stack Overflow as protest - threecoins
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/389906/im-resigning-as-a-moderator-from-all-stack-exchange-sites-effective-today?cb=1
======
____smurf____
I started using reddit more, to both ask and answer others' questions. Reddit
became is a welcoming community for many people who wanna learn a new thing,
specially to discuss opinionated topics, to discuss architectural decisions,
the trade-offs of using some techniques,.. etc .

